# Mallard Field decoys Hardcore or GHG



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I am trying to decide which would be better Mallard GHG or Hardcore for field decoys. Does any one have any Hardcore Mallard field decoys?? If so how have they stood up. Good motion, paint is holding up ect. Any info would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

The cost is comparable. The looks too. HC's have a few different body-styles in each 6pak. I don't know how well the HC's hold up but the motion system has been proven. IMO you're comparing apples to apples. I like both and plan to build my Mallard spread 50/50 HC's & GHG's. Both look great.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

My buddy has some HC's and they have held up well.. work good in the field too... only thing is that if you just toss them around and don't take care of them you will start to see the paint fade at a rapid rate.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I own some hardcores and have hunted over them both. I think it comes down to what you hunt most, I would say the GHG would be better in corn or other taller fields and I think that they have better motion and are easier to see. The hardcores seem to look a little more lifelike in color and size but don't move as well or stick out, thats just my 2 cents, my next ones will be GHG. Oh and the paint on my hardcores has held up great once I started bagging them all individually but when they were bunched together in a bag the paint came off quickly.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the input so far guys it is great


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

I got 5 dozen GHG FB mallards this season and I would say you can't go wrong with these dekes. Now I have not hunted over the HC's but they also look very nice. The GHG's have a great paint scheme and so far they have held up well and I have not purchased the bags yet. There will be an Avery 12-slot decoy bag coming out specifically for the GHG Mallard FB before next season so I plan on buying those. The motion system on the GHG's is also second to none. They have great movement in the slightest breeze. They are also part of the "over-sized" series which means they are very visible in the wheat, barley and corn stubble. The Drake and the Hen were carved seperately so they have different features(curls on the drakes). You can't go wrong with these FB mallards. I'd recommend getting more feeders than actives. I've got 3dz. feeders and 2dz actives but thats mostly for potholes. For fields go with way more feeders than actives. Just my advice.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

We use both, they compliment each other well in the field. The more the the better.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

big foot should make a full body mallard. one that can get tossed around a little, cuz ill be damned if im gonna put each seperate one in its own bag.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Season is all but wrapped up here, used a couple dozen GHG mallards all year. Mainly on field hunts. I have no problem taking some xtra time to pack up the dekes in their bags. The time I spent packing them up during the season will save me time in the off season since I will not have to repaint or fix them EVER!!


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

i have GH's and teh work great


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I think it's a toss up. We've used both and I like the effectiveness as well as the apearance for both types. I would go with the best deal and add to the spread every chance you get. That's just my :2cents:


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey, honkertalker. Do you work for Avery???


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for more info guys I am going to stick with the GHG because of paint issues with the hard core decoys... I like the biiger than life size of the ghg also


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Haven't had any trouble with the paint on the GHG's and I don't exactly baby them...they look excellent as well.


----------



## shadowb (Dec 5, 2005)

I have the answer for you.... Before the starting of the season i went out and purchased some hardcore decoys the mallards for the field... they say they are motion decoys, but truely they aren't at all! When i opened the box the decoys were already looking like the paint was chipping off. I used them in the field once, limited out. I mean the positions are very nice, but the quality of the decoys is brutal. I then returned them and purchased a couple dozen GHG mallards. They are 100 times more durable then the HC and the motion is just unbelievable. Very easy storage with the GHG aswell. So from my own experience i wouldn't recommend the HC field mallards to anyone.. 
Unless you get them for free... they aren't worth the money. Another thing with the GHG, you get two different stakes... the normal stake for soft ground, and then the stands for when the ground is frozen.. big plus...

Dan


----------



## huntin' dog (Aug 22, 2005)

I guess I don't understand... I only hunt fields once of twice a year, but when I do, I use my dad's mallard shells. I was thinking of buying some more shells for myself. Why would you use fullbody decoys instead of shells? I think I could fit five dozen shells into the same capacity bag and storage space as one dozen full bodies.

What am I missing here?


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

huntin' dog,

Realism beats numbers, I would rather have only 2 dozen FB's then 5-8 dozen shells. This past year proved it for me, especially late season!! The FB is practical for more than fields. Some guys have used them in standing water and other applications. Unless you put your shells on stakes...you will get NO motion. The FB's give lots of motion to your spread and motion KILLS birds.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

With both ducks and geese, full body decoys also give you height. In any amount of stubble, this is a great advantage because it increases durability.

But, if it is legal and ethical and works, do it. That's how it goes for everything in waterfowling. That's the final judge of "quality." If you kill birds using shells then keep using them. Same thing with calls and everything else, it doesn't matter what others think of them as long as you can make them work.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I am going with the GHG FB mallards for sure. Best place to buy them on the net is at rogers sporting good store in MO, prices beat Cabelas and BP shop. Blinds there are way cheaper than anyone elses also.
http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/


----------



## AJGMD (Dec 7, 2005)

GHG all the way :sniper:


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

I can't say I am much of an Avery fan but the FB mallards are hard to beat. Great motion and realism, these decoys seem to have a better paint job than the floaters and have held up great. I do like the thought of different poses but that is what '06 is for. GHG for me. :beer:


----------

